# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  3D Model of a Castle for RPG Campaign

## Llannagh

Some friends and I are going to start a new Ars Magica campaign soon, for which we will take over the old castle of a previous campaign. 
I got the basic layout for it by another player and started to create a 3D model in Sketchup. It has been a while since I worked on it though, and in the meantime I have pretty much forgotten all about Sketchup, though. So this might never get finished, but I'm planning on making a drawn map of it at least.

But I wanted to share it at least:

 

On the left is the groundfloor, which I pulled up to make it. On the left you can see parts of the first floor. The tower in the middle is supposed to be the highest.

It was fun to create it, though also pretty tiresome and I bet I made lots of mistakes!

----------


## Kellerica

Looks nice so far! I didn't even realize you could create custom building models in Sketchup (shows what I know, huh?), live and learn I suppose  :Very Happy:

----------


## rusty1001

Llannagh, nice, and I hope you continue.  I now import Sketchup into Unreal Engine 4, and have a 'live 3d map' to show the players.  Great for cities, dungeons and castles.  

One top tip for modelling in sketchup.  Anything in grey is a 'backface'.  This can cause problems should you ever want to render it up.  A really simple way to ensure that you have 'front faces' (white), is to take your first basic shape and pull it up (push/pull tool) by a few CM, say 20cm.  This means that when you draw your outline on it, it will all be frontface.  

I wish you luck.

----------


## Llannagh

> Looks nice so far! I didn't even realize you could create custom building models in Sketchup (shows what I know, huh?), live and learn I suppose


Yes, you can absolutely do custom models! You can even make small scale things like nails and screws... In the end, it is an awesome program, some concept artists use it to create basic layouts. It is relatively easy to learn (for a 3D modelling program), but as I mentioned, I tend to forget stuff if I don't use it frequently...  :Smile: 




> Llannagh, nice, and I hope you continue.  I now import Sketchup into Unreal Engine 4, and have a 'live 3d map' to show the players.  Great for cities, dungeons and castles.  
> 
> One top tip for modelling in sketchup.  Anything in grey is a 'backface'.  This can cause problems should you ever want to render it up.  A really simple way to ensure that you have 'front faces' (white), is to take your first basic shape and pull it up (push/pull tool) by a few CM, say 20cm.  This means that when you draw your outline on it, it will all be frontface.  
> 
> I wish you luck.


Thanks for the hint, rusty! I wasn't aware of the backface thing and just wondered why it was switching between colors all the time... and also losing my mind about deleting lines and losing faces.  :Wink: 
I heard that Unreal Engine 4 is now for free (or was that another engine?), but always thought it might be far above my limits of skill. How accessible is it? Because I am intrigued now...

Looking at it, I might actually have another crack at it. Especially now that I know about the backfaces...

----------

